# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  I wish information over T-L131 I am from the basque country en made Geno 2 recenly M

## Samaniego

I need information og Ydna T-L131 and mit J1c1b
My ancesor are with very old roots in Alava (father and Guipuxcoa , mother (PaisVasco Espaol)
I send the results Geno anaiss tu Family Tree
but beeing new dont know all my haplogroups
Need Help

----------


## RobertColumbia

Hola! Encontré un informe sobre haplogroup paternal T aquí: https://www.familytreedna.com/PDF/MendezHumBiol2011.pdf . Consulte página 41 para información tabular. Es posible que haplogroupo paternal T-L131 significa una ascendencia moro o judío.

Hello! I found a report on paternal haplogroup T here : https://www.familytreedna.com/PDF/MendezHumBiol2011.pdf . See page 41 for a table. It is possible that paternal haplogroup T-L131 represents Moorish or Jewish ancestry.

----------


## Sile

> Hola! Encontré un informe sobre haplogroup paternal T aquí: https://www.familytreedna.com/PDF/MendezHumBiol2011.pdf . Consulte página 41 para información tabular. Es posible que haplogroupo paternal T-L131 significa una ascendencia moro o judío.
> 
> Hello! I found a report on paternal haplogroup T here : https://www.familytreedna.com/PDF/MendezHumBiol2011.pdf . See page 41 for a table. It is possible that paternal haplogroup T-L131 represents Moorish or Jewish ancestry.


recent ( june 2015) opinions below from the T and L project team administrators

*IMO the L+T link (which was approx 40k years ago, so all theories are speculative) suggests a more western origin for L, not a more eastern origin for T. Probably northern Mesopotamia.
2 branches of T participated in the neolithic farming revolution around 8k years ago: T-L208 and T-L131. Branches of T-L131 went north into Europe via Anatolia and the Danube, branches of T-L208 went west and south into north & east Africa and from there into southern Europe. Some branches remained in western Asia and also spread into Europe during the Bronze age and later. 
A branch of L131 in Suadia Arabia(T-Y7381) which is estimated by YFull to be only 1,400 years old - L131 itself is estimated to be 11,100 years old. So there is 10,000 years of history for which we need a lot more data.
The STR data is similarly skewed - at the111 marker level there are 30 from T-Y7381 and 23 from all other branches of T-L131.
Apart from the Saudi branch, almost all other T-L446's are of European origins.* 

North-Mesopotamian ? - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurrians
or
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineveh

----------


## Samaniego

Recent updated 2 geno give mi T-L446 ( T1a2b )
I would like contact with similars

----------


## Huracan

Hola Samaniego,

Yo y el otro miembro de este sitio, Sile, que antes comunicamos con usted en el otro hilo, también somos T-L446 (T1a2b) pero más especifico T-CTS8862 (T1a2b1a). Mi familia es de Cuba pero mi apellido paterno, Fundora, es más probablemente de Galicia o Portugal y proviene de algún elemento relacionado con profundidad o en un lugar bajo (_fundo_, _fundura_). Es muy interesante encontrar otra persona de este linaje (T-L446) de España/Iberia. Dos otras personas de nuestro linaje, uno de España y el otro de Puerto Rico, tienen el SNP Z33764 y CTS1080, respectivamente, y son mas "downstream" de Sile y yo. 

La mayoría de T-L446 esta encontrado en las Islas Británicas, Alemania, y el norte de Italia. 

Cuando transferiste sus resultados de Geno 2.0 a Family Tree DNA, podías ver tus "Y-STR Results"? Los resultados de sus Y-STRs cuando comparados con los de otras personas puede ayudar saber la historia y migración ancestral de tu linea paterna.

----------


## Sile

> Hola Samaniego,
> 
> Yo y el otro miembro de este sitio, Sile, que antes comunicamos con usted en el otro hilo, también somos T-L446 (T1a2b) pero más especifico T-CTS8862 (T1a2b1a). Mi familia es de Cuba pero mi apellido paterno, Fundora, es más probablemente de Galicia o Portugal y proviene de algún elemento relacionado con profundidad o en un lugar bajo (_fundo_, _fundura_). Es muy interesante encontrar otra persona de este linaje (T-L446) de España/Iberia. Dos otras personas de nuestro linaje, uno de España y el otro de Puerto Rico, tienen el SNP Z33764 y CTS1080, respectivamente, y son mas "downstream" de Sile y yo. 
> 
> La mayoría de T-L446 esta encontrado en las Islas Británicas, Alemania, y el norte de Italia. 
> 
> Cuando transferiste sus resultados de Geno 2.0 a Family Tree DNA, podías ver tus "Y-STR Results"? Los resultados de sus Y-STRs cuando comparados con los de otras personas puede ayudar saber la historia y migración ancestral de tu linea paterna.


thanks 

hope he does transfer to ftdna

----------


## RobertColumbia

> Hola Samaniego,
> 
> Yo y el otro miembro de este sitio, Sile, que antes comunicamos con usted en el otro hilo, también somos T-L446 (T1a2b) pero más especifico T-CTS8862 (T1a2b1a). Mi familia es de Cuba pero mi apellido paterno, Fundora, es más probablemente de Galicia o Portugal y proviene de algún elemento relacionado con profundidad o en un lugar bajo (_fundo_, _fundura_). Es muy interesante encontrar otra persona de este linaje (T-L446) de España/Iberia. Dos otras personas de nuestro linaje, uno de España y el otro de Puerto Rico, tienen el SNP Z33764 y CTS1080, respectivamente, y son mas "downstream" de Sile y yo. 
> 
> La mayoría de T-L446 esta encontrado en las Islas Británicas, Alemania, y el norte de Italia. 
> 
> Cuando transferiste sus resultados de Geno 2.0 a Family Tree DNA, podías ver tus "Y-STR Results"? Los resultados de sus Y-STRs cuando comparados con los de otras personas puede ayudar saber la historia y migración ancestral de tu linea paterna.


I have translated KFundora's post to English for the sake of the non-Spanish speakers here who might be interested:

Hello Samaniego,

I and the other member of this site, Sile, who communicated with you on the other thread, are also T-L446 (T1a2b), specifically T-CTS8862 (T1a2b1a). My family is from Cuba but my paternal last name, Fundora, is more likely to be from Galicia or Portugal and probably comes from of a term related to depth or a lowland area (fundo, fundura). It is very interesting to find another person of this lineage (T-L446) from Spain/Iberia. Two other people of our lineage, one from Spain and one from Puerto Rico, have, respectively, the SNP's Z33764 and CTS1080, and are more "downstream" than Sile and I.

Most T-L446 is found in the British Isles, Germany, and northern Italy.

When you transfer your Geno 2.0 results to Family Tree DNA, may I see your Y-STR results? Your Y-STR results, when compared with those of the other people, may aid in understanding the history and ancestral migration of your paternal line.

----------

